

Ways of organizing a navigation bar - mbriyo

From your experience, what is the possible ways of organizing a navigation bar and what are the pros and cons in each case?
======
senihele
Horizontal drop down for primary navigation elements seems most intuitive to
users in my experience. I think the most important thing is to keep common
elements together and enduring - primary navigation elements (home, news, etc)
and account option (sign in/out, edit, etc) should be separated and distinct,
but they should always be visible and in the same place.

------
ScottWhigham
Really? That's just not a good question. Might as well ask, "What are the
possible colors a site could use and what are the pros and cons in each case?"

Sorry for the sharp reply but google, yahoo, whatever - go find examples you
like, post them back, and then ask for something. This is just too generic.

